# Repairing and customizing rods



## Rogue Offshore (Mar 30, 2010)

I have four penn rods that came on old combos (maybe 4 yrs old) barely used but they are missing some guides and two of them need gimble butts. They are bottom fishing rods and nothing special perfect for snapper fishing, I want to make them a solid color and have all matching guides. What is the process of replacing all the guides, painting, and replacing the butts? Is it even worth the cost? What is good website that explains the process on refurbishing older rods?

Thanks


----------

